# General > Recipes >  BROSE for BREAKFAST?

## nevergiveup

Does anyone remember having brose for breakfast?  I remember having it occasionally in the fifties.
    I think it was peasemeal powder and you added boiling water and knob of butter and sometimes some oats ,stirred it all up then added cold milk. Tasty!
    I can vaguely remember going to Macadies which was opposite Top Joes in Thurso ,where it was sold.
   Is there anywhere in caithness that sells it now? :Smile:

----------


## sadam

I had brose up until recently as I got the oatmeal from the Health food shop on Princess street which has now closed. I was told it was made with just the fine oatmeal with a drop of salt add boiling water then milk and it was lovely

----------


## changilass

Brose is one of the few things that makes me puke on contact, bliddy horrible stuff.

The other thing that had that effect on me was durian (a fruit in Singapore that looks like a hedgehog and tastes of sick, they ban it from public transport, it smells so bad).

----------


## mrsmo

Well thats brought back memories, my grannie used to make me it with oatmeal!!  And she would put the cream off the top of the milk on it - something else we dont see now.  I might have to buy some oatmeal and have some?? :Smile:

----------


## nevergiveup

The Brose i remember was the rich colour of Highland toffee!  Think the main ingredient was peasemeal ,maybe the oatmeal was added . 
  Hopefully there are some good old Caithnessians who can remember eating it! :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

This thread got me wondering why peasemeal is not green in colour -- seemingly it comes from yellow peas that have been roasted.  As a kid, I used to eat both oatmeal and peasemeal brose -- I liked the peasemeal better.  I tried some again a few years ago and did not care for it.

----------


## arana negra

Ohhhh my dad used to make peasemeal browse he was a meal miller I will ask him about it  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

This from the Internet:

It's prepared in the Golspie Mill and sold by:
_J & JS Horne_
  20 Olrig Street, Thurso
  Caithness, KW14 8YJ
  Scotland, UK


*Peasemeal Brose*
  (An easily digestible breakfast brose or bedtime snack) 
*Method*
Put a heaped tablespoon of peasemeal into a bowl, add a knob of butter, slowly pour on boiling water stirring until stiff and smooth; season to taste or sweeten with honey, serve with or without cream.


  Peasemeal is so versatile - add crushed garlic, 1 tablespoon of double cream, lemon juice and paprika to the above recipe and you have an excellent pate.
  Use half plain white flour and half peasemeal to make a white sauce as a substitute cheese sauce without the calories
  Add 1 level teaspoon of salt and continue to simmer for a further 5 minutes stirring occasionally.


  Oatmeal Porridge is traditionally served with cream and salt or sprinkled with brown sugar and taken with milk.

----------


## nevergiveup

Thankyou!   Thats wonderful,will  buy some from Hornes next time i am home in Thurso!
    Last time i was in that shop was as a pupil going to West Public  School and buying my wagon wheel for the break!
 :Grin:

----------


## cullbucket

Well Hornes is now an electrical shop - Alacam...

My grandad always used to make brose and i used to make it myself sometimes.

Need quite coarse oatmeal, quite hard to find - used to use hamlyns brand.
Have that with a knob of butter and a pinch of salt.
Add boiling water, stir and have with cold milk.

After that for breakfast, you were fit for anything....

----------


## Margaret M.

> Well Hornes is now an electrical shop - Alacam....


Well darn, does any local shop stock it?  Golspie Mill has listed a few shops in Caithness and Sutherland but the list is obviously outdated since Hornes is still showing.  You can buy it from them directly -- there is an order form on their website but once postage is added in it's kinda pricey.

http://www.golspiemill.co.uk/forms/order.html


  Caithness & Sutherland   *Blackstairs Fish Shop*, 29 Lower Dunbar Street, Wick, Caithness, KW1 5AR
www.blackstairsfish.co.uk
blackstairsfish1@btconnect.com

 
*John Grant & Sons*, Cathedral Sq, Dornoch, Sutherland
www.grantandsons.com 01862 810000

 
*J & JS Horne*, 20 Olrig St, Thurso
www.scotland-index.co.uk/jshorne
_Also West End Stores, Portskerra, Melvich_ 01847 893349 
*Lochinver Stores*, Main St, Lochinver, Sutherland 01571 844207 
*Mitchells Chemist*, Main St, Golspie, Sutherland 01408 633217 *
Shin Stores*, Lairg, Sutherland 01549 402262

----------


## floyed

My dad used to make brose for his breakfast most mornings :Smile:

----------


## pingu

J mackays  rotterdam street beside johnstons bakery has it.  my hubby got some a few months ago.pingu

----------


## nevergiveup

Thankyou , Hopefully I will buy some next time I am home in Thurso!  It will be interesting to see if I still like the taste and texture after 50 or so years!
     Mackays is an interesting little store, i like seeing the locally made biscuits etc for sale.

----------

